# Today's Score - A Classic Rudge



## bthoff (Oct 16, 2021)

Grabbed this 1970 Rudge Sports (I believe the add ons indicate Superbe trim but not marked as such) for a cool $50 today. 

Working DynoHub and original lamps. Brooks B72 in good to very good shape. Saddle bag present and accounted for. Paint is B+/A- and wheels look good for the age. Classic Rudge "hand" chainwheel too. Locking fork but, alas, no key. A little too small for me but given how complete and nice it is, I will clean and overhaul it for another rider to enjoy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 16, 2021)

SCORE !!     😀 👍


----------



## juvela (Oct 16, 2021)

-----

very nice find; thank you for sharing it!  😉

drive side tail lamp mount suggests a cycle produced for the domestic market

how late were hand pattern chainwheels seen?

@dnc1 


-----


----------



## slowride (Oct 16, 2021)

Excellent find! That stem is dangerously high though so take care to lower before riding!


----------



## bthoff (Oct 17, 2021)

slowride said:


> Excellent find! That stem is dangerously high though so take care to lower before riding!



I had the same thought.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 29, 2021)

NICE !! Show us some photos when you're done. Missing only the rear carrier from what I can see. 🙂 You stole the bike at that price!!!!!


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Dec 29, 2021)

Hard to pass up for that price!  Nice find.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 8, 2022)

Finally got into it a little. Paint is going to clean up really well. Fender as found. Chain guard after a polish.


----------



## juvela (Apr 9, 2022)

-----

thanks so much for the update; beautiful work!  😃

if convenient, could you sometime post a closeup of the fork crown cap

tail lamp appears a Miller, had the same one on a Brit three-speed with which me folks gifted me ~1959
dynamo does not show in photos, be it present?

its probably just perspective (or me auld peepers!) but crank arms appear they may be slightly shorter than the usual 165mm/6 1/2"

looking forward to the next update  😉


-----


----------



## bthoff (Apr 10, 2022)

juvela said:


> if convenient, could you sometime post a closeup of the fork crown cap


----------



## bthoff (Apr 10, 2022)

This might be the angle you wanted. @juvela


juvela said:


> if convenient, could you sometime post a closeup of the fork crown cap


----------



## bthoff (Apr 10, 2022)

Crank arms measure to 170mm.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 10, 2022)

juvela said:


> dynamo does not show in photos, be it present



Both lights were wired to the Dynohub up front.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2022)

-----

thanks so much for these responses and the excellent images 😉

yes, it was the "thimble" was curious about; did not recall seeing this pattern previously

in the image of the complete cycle it appeared there might be markings there; in the event it is plain

dynohub:  😧  Homer Simpson dopeslap warranted here  


-----


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 10, 2022)

Wheels 32 spokes front ....40 spokes rear = typical English build
*
VERY USEFUL INFORMATION....
FRONT HUB* ....When installing Phillips or Raleigh hubs with fixed cones that fit against a shoulder on the axle, be sure that the fixed cone is on the right ( bicycle drive side ) and the adjusting cone with flats is on the left ( bicycle non-drive side )....very useful information to avoid damage to hub bearings when installing front wheel on "3-speed English _racers_"....these hubs are quite common on these bicycles and this type of hub actually has a RIGHT and a LEFT side

Can't hold a 'grudge' against a Rudge !


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 11, 2022)

Beautiful bike!! I had to make an 8 hr round trip drive to get my 65 Rudge and it was worth every mile.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 11, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Wheels 32 spokes front ....40 spokes rear = typical English build
> 
> *VERY USEFUL INFORMATION....
> FRONT HUB* ....When installing Phillips or Raleigh hubs with fixed cones that fit against a shoulder on the axle, be sure that the fixed cone is on the right ( bicycle drive side ) and the adjusting cone with flats is on the left ( bicycle non-drive side )....very useful information to avoid damage to hub bearings when installing front wheel on "3-speed English _racers_"....these hubs are quite common on these bicycles and this type of hub actually has a RIGHT and a LEFT side
> ...



Thank you for the front hub reminder. I've done a few Raleigh-made bikes since taking up the hobby and that part confused me to no end on the first couple! Did you see my thread on the Pride Ride?  My most dramatic before/after.


----------



## slowride (Apr 13, 2022)

Oh man that pride ride is awesome, I love it! Even the reflectors and the chain got the treatment!


----------



## bthoff (May 13, 2022)

Reassembly has begun.


----------



## bthoff (May 26, 2022)

She's done - and looking pretty alright.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 26, 2022)

_*NICE!*_

now why can’t manufacturers make nice stuff like that any more?

I mean... besides the fact that it wouldn’t sell because people won’t pay for that kind of quality.


----------



## bthoff (May 26, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> _*NICE!*_
> 
> now why can’t manufacturers make nice stuff like that any more?
> 
> I mean... besides the fact that it wouldn’t sell because people won’t pay for that kind of quality.



...and companies figured out to sell us things that don't last 100 years with only minimal maintenance.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 27, 2022)

bthoff said:


> ...and companies figured out to sell us things that don't last 100 years with only minimal maintenance.



The bike shop I work at occasionally has a customer leave a bike for us to use for parts. I guess its an easy way to unload a machine which has been brought in for a service but for which the quote for repairs is too high and so the customer has decided the old nail just isn’t worth it.

Last week I noticed an old and very dusty Centurion hanging in the back, upon asking about it I was told I could could take it home if I wanted. Someone had already removed the pedals, seat and post but the bike was other wise complete and only needed those pieces, a good clean, some oil and a cable to get it working like new. Yeah, the drive train is worn but it runs beautifully and goes like stink with little effort. A check of the specs and serial number shows I now have a 1977 Pro Tour to play with.

Its a far higher quality bike than most of what goes out of the bike shop doors these days. I’d have killed for a bike like this when I was younger and now its deemed trash?!


----------

